# Home made smoker $100



## tbakko (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a chance to buy a smoke for $100, it looks cool but is it worth it. I want to start smoking different kinds of meat & fish & I plan on doing a far amount if I like it as much as I think I will, so would like recommendations on diff kinds of smokers. I am totally new at this so any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## michael ark (Feb 28, 2011)

jump on it before someone else dose.To build that would cost more than that in parts. much less blood sweat and tears in fab work.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 28, 2011)

Interesting design! Is it made out of a drum?


----------



## mossymo (Feb 28, 2011)

Should be worth the price, but make sure the metal is not rusted through or thin and weak. I would look at adding a heat baffle or deflector plate, it definitely has a hot spot in the center of the grill. Also looks to have room for an upper rack if you wanted to add on.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 28, 2011)

cool looking smoker.. I think it's worth it just check it all over and make sure there is no burnt out parts and go from there.. Happy smoking


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree, if it's solid, add a deflector plate and get it while the gettins good. SCORE!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2011)

A nice coat of paint & you could sell it for $200.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Offer him 70 bucks, and go from there.


----------

